# Sunday's Show and Tell....5/28/17...Memorial Day



## jd56 (May 28, 2017)

I want to say thank you for the  ultimate sacrifice from our service men and women that keep us safe.
Thank You!

Here it is, officially the start of summer. Bike riding, and picking weather! Spring Cleaning already in full swing. Should produce some good finds.

So, let's see what relics you have found from this past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 28, 2017)

Another Shelby


----------



## moparrecyclers (May 28, 2017)

Dug out this stuff and more on a very interesting pick this week. 3 signs I need to pick up yet were in a foot of Chicken poop.....
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (May 28, 2017)

Didn't find too much. 2 more cast iron 1930's toy motorcycles for the collection


----------



## Kstone (May 28, 2017)

After too many months of trying to figure out the bike rack situation.... I fiiiiiinally bit the bullet and had a hitch installed on my car this week.

Special ordered a rack and I'm still waiting for it to be released on the market. But soon....very soon.... I can actually go to new places.

I didn't want to spend as much as I did. But with this route, I don't have to do anything sketchy and everything on the rack is adjustable/secures at the tires instead of the tanks. So I can fit bikes with different sized wheel bases on it.
Wheeee!


----------



## vincev (May 28, 2017)

These are from a dump behind an old building that once made dolls in the 1920's.This must have been their reject pieces......


----------



## Kstone (May 28, 2017)

vincev said:


> These are from a dump behind an old building that once made dolls in the 1920's.This must have been their reject pieces......View attachment 473236 View attachment 473237




That's the thing of nightmares.

I worked restoring an old abandoned ceramic factory that had heads like those randomly left perched on shelves in the unlit hallways.
Let's just say I thought one of them moved shelves once while I was working alone....and quittin time came about 3 hours earlier that day...


----------



## Boris (May 28, 2017)

Seriously C-O-O-L Vince!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So many ways to display these. Have fun!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 28, 2017)

Got few smalls......found a great deal on some tubes, so I got them all...



 
Then this cool thing showed up...



 

Got a cool hand crank siren...



 
Got a cool chainguard for a cool project..



 
After hearing myself saying "where did I put that wrench, where did that part go", I decided to buy a portable tray. I love it, at the moment it's waist high, but raises another 2.5'. 20" x 29"....


----------



## JKT (May 28, 2017)

I picked up a couple heavy items this week. first is a old 10" Utility Grinder made by the United States Electrical Tool Co. Cincinnati ,USA  its 220 volts and in need of some loving to bring her back to her glory.. they don't make them like this anymore !!  next is a old pallet jack I bought for $6.50 and it works.. its a Lyon-Raymond 4000 lb. jack.  after researching information about it I found out it was a family run business and this is one of their early one's from about 1941. this company was the first to invent pallet jacks and even invented the everyday pallet !! they patented both of them the same day and received the patents in 1939. they are still in business today !! only now owned by Toyota and still making pallet jacks and forklifts . the photos of the green one is one the company had restored for their 75th anniversary and is in their show room.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 28, 2017)

This lil anvil came in this week:




 

 



And got a bag-o-metal at the SoCal Cycle Swap this AM


----------



## Rollo (May 28, 2017)

... Got this 90's Schwinn Cruiser Deluxe from the neighbor (complete with spinner bee bell) for a whopping $50 bucks ... Thinkin' about buying the tail light for another $50. ...


----------



## redline1968 (May 28, 2017)

49 color flow in the cool studebaker green  rescued from the garage Yesterday....it cleaned up ok but Crome is really  snow-flaking.


----------



## KingSized HD (May 28, 2017)

Thanks to a great lead from a fellow CABEr (thanks Jacob!) I found the OG paint black Excelsior DX I've always wanted. I believe it's a '41, it should clean up nicely.


----------



## kunzog (May 28, 2017)

Had these in a cabinet for a while took them out to photograph


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 28, 2017)

Picked up this cooool Columbia Streamline Singlebar from original owners son!
PSSSSSSSSST!!  I need a maroon chainguard and maybe some crossbrace Columbia bars and rear reflector!>(Catfish...Im looking at you!! )


----------



## tanksalot (May 28, 2017)

I bought this Hawthorne American bike again  .I owned the bike and sold it about 6 years ago . I bought it again last month. Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2017)

Found this in my barn today and it followed me home.  It was hidden underneath the cover for 17 months completely forgotten about!  lmao  Now it's time for the full fluid flush and fresh rubber.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 28, 2017)

I think vincev's find is "head and shoulders" above the rest of the non-bike finds for this week, those are truly kooky!:eek::eek::eek::eek::eek:


----------



## mike j (May 28, 2017)

Put this chainring & cranks on my wife's cruiser today. Picked it up from the plater on Thursday, they did a great job on all the parts.  Mara Polishing & Plating, Newark,N.J. This replaces the wrong chainring that was on this bike for too long. Thanks to Krakatoa, who gave it to me for a great price at Trexlertown, it cleaned up nice.


----------



## DonChristie (May 28, 2017)

Got a new Pam clock today!


----------



## PCHiggin (May 28, 2017)

No bike stuff today but I have souvenir '65 Mustang toy from the Ford Rouge Plant in Dearborn Mi. Its injected molded in an old machine while you watch. Looks like the mold needs a cleaning,lol. I also found this beater HotWheels T Bird redline for $2.00 @ a flea market. Fun Sunday.


----------



## marching_out (May 28, 2017)

No bike stuff. Cool balance with weights, light, and a box of old news papers with a Hawthorne bike ad. Picked up everything at an estate sale.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> View attachment 473711 View attachment 473709 View attachment 473708 No bike stuff today but I have souvenir '65 Mustang toy from the Ford Rouge Plant in Dearborn Mi. Its injected molded in an old machine while you watch. Looks like the mold needs a cleaning,lol. I also found this beater HotWheels T Bird redline for $2.00 @ a flea market. Fun Sunday.
> 
> View attachment 473710
> 
> View attachment 473712



I remember getting one of those on an elementary school trip to the zoo. Best part was watching it being made right before your eyes


----------



## King Louie (May 28, 2017)

Not one but two schwinn scramblers


----------



## King Louie (May 28, 2017)

King Louie said:


> No one but two schwinn scramblers





King Louie said:


> No one but two schwinn scramblers


----------



## PCHiggin (May 29, 2017)

And an excellent Levis jacket,another flea market find


----------



## PCHiggin (May 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> I remember getting one of those on an elementary school trip to the zoo. Best part was watching it being made right before your eyes



Yep,pretty cool. I was there about 50 years ago with the Cub Scouts watching Mustangs being built. I think thats the same mold machine


----------



## marching_out (May 29, 2017)

King Louie said:


> View attachment 473804 Not one but two schwinn scramblers



Love the Scramblers...nice pick up.


----------



## ricobike (May 29, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 473329
> After hearing myself saying "where did I put that wrench, where did that part go", I decided to buy a portable tray. I love it, at the moment it's waist high, but raises another 2.5'. 20" x 29"....
> [/ATTACH]




Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I have a similar rig and I still have to ask myself those questions constantly. Could be just that I'm old though...


----------



## Pedal pushers (May 29, 2017)

Found this little medicine jar and  a milk jar today. Perfect for flowers. Three bucks!  I love them.


----------

